
What do you do when you are offered 20% less? - insdel
I just got an offer about 20% less than I value my work. I have 1.5-year experience as a developer.<p>I like the field but I did not like their approach when they made their offer (over the phone, &quot;how does this look to you?&quot; etc.), which was a bit lower that what they had implied they would offer during the interviews.<p>What should I do?
======
insdel
Thank you very much for your suggestions. They are helpful.

By the way, they don't offer more benefits. When I asked them if they do, they
replied with some crap on how they are a big company and some more bullshit
which did not make much sense.

I will follow your advice, thank you.

------
aurizon
" That is a good start - for the probationary period, at the successful
completion of which the salary will go to your phone offer amount" \- or
something similar. You could also reply at 10% less for the probationary
period.

------
aregs
Counter offer that you would accept if they give the additional 20%. If they
don't accept then you'll have to decide if you are willing to move forward or
not.

------
sharemywin
Assume raises suck and a general adversarial view of employees at the company.

You might also want to look at benefits. I assumed most companies had similar
benefits.

------
NonEUCitizen
You can turn down the offer.

